# S7315-2-DP / DPV0-Slave



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2007)

Guten Abend,

ein Kunde verlangt von uns eine S7-Steuerung als DP*V0*-Slave. Ich nahm an, eine S7315-2-DP einsetzen zu können. Um bei der Inbetriebnahme keine langen Gesichter mit offen stehenden Mündern sehen zu müssen (vor allem nicht im Spiegel), habe ich jetzt mal etwas im Siemens-Doku-Dschungel gestöbert. Allerdings bin ich nicht so richtig schlau geworden.


Besonders die Aussage 

FAQ - Beitrags ID 7027576 (pdf-Seite 2-1)
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/7027576


> ...*Ausnahme:* die neuen CPUs der S7-300 ab Firmware-Version V2.0 unterstützen *nur* DPV1!...


 ..macht mich etwas stutzig.


Kennt sich mit dieser Problematik jemand aus? Über den Busmaster des Kunden ist mir z.Z. noch nichts bekannt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2007)

Nicht das ich gerade davon viel Ahnung hätte:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...g=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle,

danke, den Beitrag hatte ich schon durch. U.a. steht dort:



> ...Falls ein DP-Slave eine DPV1-Funktionalität erfordert, muss die Betriebsart DPV1 gewählt werden...


Das sind so die Aussagen, die mich etwas verunsichern. In der Doku zur genannten CPU habe ich auch nichts dazu gefunden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2007)

Schick mit mal deine email per pn, ich hab ein PDF "Profibus-Technik", vielleicht hilft das weiter. Leider hab ich den Link nicht mehr.


----------



## Maxl (10 Februar 2007)

Für mich gibts da jetzt nur 2 Möglichkeiten: (obwohl ich auch nicht viel Ahnung von DPV0 habe)

1. DPV1 sollte doch eigentlich DPV0-Abwärtskompatibel sein?

2. Als nicht Profibus-Fachmann könnte ich mir auch folgendes vorstellen:
Dein Kunde will eine Profibus-Schnittstelle aufbauen, den Datentransfer aber nicht per DPV1-Aufträge durchführen. Nun hat er irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es da auch DPV0 gibt und glaubt nun DPV0 = DP (also stinknormale Master-Slvae-Verbindung)

Wenn ich so an unsere Durchschnittskunden denke, hört sich Variante 2 sehr plausibel an - den ich habe oft mit Kunden zu tun, die solche Begriffe von sich geben, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung haben, das sie damit genau meinen.

Ich würde den Kunden mal befragen, was er denn damit bezwecken will.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> 1. DPV1 sollte doch eigentlich DPV0-Abwärtskompatibel sein?


Davon war ich auch ausgegangen, bevor ich recherchiert habe. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.



Maxl schrieb:


> 2. Als nicht Profibus-Fachmann könnte ich mir auch folgendes vorstellen:
> Dein Kunde will eine Profibus-Schnittstelle aufbauen, den Datentransfer aber nicht per DPV1-Aufträge durchführen. Nun hat er irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es da auch DPV0 gibt und glaubt nun DPV0 = DP (also stinknormale Master-Slvae-Verbindung)
> 
> Wenn ich so an unsere Durchschnittskunden denke, hört sich Variante 2 sehr plausibel an - den ich habe oft mit Kunden zu tun, die solche Begriffe von sich geben, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung haben, das sie damit genau meinen...


Wahrscheinlich ist das die eigentliche Ursache. Ich habe schon einmal eine volle Woche in Schweden verbracht, nur um drei Analogwerte über DP zu empfangen.



Maxl schrieb:


> ..Ich würde den Kunden mal befragen, was er denn damit bezwecken will...


Richtig, werde ich nächste Woche tun.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schick mit mal deine email per pn, ich hab ein PDF "Profibus-Technik"...


Danke für die Doku, ist aber leider viel zu allgemein. Was ich brauche, ist eine detailierte Aussage zur S7315-2-DP.


Gruß, Onkel



Nachtrag:
.. oder ggf. zu Alternativen (CP's)

noch einer:
Wo ist denn eigentlich die Registrierte Wissensdatenbank?


----------



## RolfB (11 Februar 2007)

also im 'Gerätehandbuch Technische Daten CPU31x..'
Ausgabe 01/2006 ist DPV1 als ' funktionale Erweiterung
der azyklischen Dienste' beschrieben. Als Master können 
alle 31x.2-DP CPU's DPV1 und als Slave, *nicht*.
Ich habe mal einen Auszug als PDF angehängt. Für die
die 315-2DP ist das in Gerätedaten auch so beschrieben.
Damit sollte es also keinen Stress geben.

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Februar 2007)

Habe das noch gefunden: http://www.berthel-online.de/produkte.php?catid=3&subcatid=15. Dort steht zumindest was die von DPV0 unterstützen. 
Und noch zwei Hinweise:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...g=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard
http://www.biologie.de/biowiki/Profibus
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist DPV0 der ganz normale Profibus mit zyklischen Datenaustausch und den Konfigurations- und Parametrierdiensten (siehe letzter Link). Dies sollte von jeder 31x-2DP-CPU unterstützt werden.


----------



## Jo (11 Februar 2007)

@Onkel,
guckst du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profibus
http://www.feldbusse.de/Profibus/profibus.htm

mfG. Jo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo Rolf, Rainer und Jo,

danke für die interessanten links. Ich denke nun, es wird keine Probleme geben.

Gruß, Onkel


----------

